# What is the insurance policy in WA State?



## Paulhale70 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm new to Uber here in Seattle and I'm concerned about the insurance policy in WA State is? Or what kind of options I have.


----------



## dougja (Oct 20, 2015)

I believe the choices for good coverage are USAA or Metromile. Try the rideshare guy website for a listing by state.
I use Metromile but am eager to switch if another option presents itself.


----------



## Paulhale70 (Oct 26, 2015)

dougja said:


> I believe the choices for good coverage are USAA or Metromile. Try the rideshare guy website for a listing by state.
> I use Metromile but am eager to switch if another option presents itself.


Thanks for the info -


----------

